# ssh key login fails after nfs share of user's home directory



## Richard Peters (Jan 25, 2018)

I attempted to set up an NFS share of my home directory on a small FreeBSD server I run in a lab and now I am unable to login using my SSH key as was before. I am asked to provide a password. Other users and newly created users can login using SSH key as normal. I used rmuser to remove my account and then added it back using adduser but I am still unable to login with my ssh key (I used ssh-copy-id to put my keys on the server and confirmed they were in ~/.ssh/authorized_keys).  Any suggestions?


----------



## ShelLuser (Jan 25, 2018)

What does /var/log/auth.log tell you?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 25, 2018)

Try logging in and add -v to the ssh(1) command, so you can see what's going on.

`ssh -v me@myserver`


----------



## Richard Peters (Jan 25, 2018)

Thanks ShelLuser/SirDice.  The problem has been resolved.  Running SSH in the verbose mode didn't provide much useful information.  My client would send the SSH key and the server would simply move on to another authentication method without indicating why the SSH key authorization failed.  The log file indicated clearly it was a permissions issue with my home folder (which must have changed while I was setting up the NFS share).  I created a new user and checked the permissions of the home and .ssh folder and then replicated those permissions in my home and .ssh folder and that solved the problem. Thanks again.


----------

